# شرح تصميم طريق كامل باستخدام Civil 3d فيديو واحد للمهندس : خالد عبدالكريم



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شرح تصميم طريق كامل باستخدام برنامج التصميم الهندسى للطرق 
 AutoCad Civil 3d
فيديو واحد

إعداد
مهندس : خالد عبدالكريم


download

الخريطة المستخدمه فى الشرح 

Download

رابط مباشر للشرح على موقع ارشيف 
https://archive.org/details/AutoCad.Civil.3D
او هنا 
https://ia600904.us.archive.org/31/items/AutoCad.Civil.3D/AutoCad.Civil.3D.mp4
​​


----------



## مصطفى المساح (21 يوليو 2013)

رجاء تحويل الروابط على اى موقع تانى 
فى مشكله عندى فى التحميل


----------



## saro.khaled (21 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل ابو اسماعيل (21 يوليو 2013)

رجاء تحويل الروابط على اى موقع تانى 
فى مشكله عندى فى التحميل​


----------



## loving_you (21 يوليو 2013)

ممتاز جدا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 يوليو 2013)

الصوت يظهر متقطع


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (21 يوليو 2013)

علي سليم متولي قال:


> الصوت يظهر متقطع



اتاكد من سرعة النت عندك او حمل الملف الاصلى من slow download 
بحجم 180 ميجا ​


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد بدر1 (22 يوليو 2013)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الملف على اصدار قديم للاتوكاد
واعادة رفع ملف الفديو


----------



## diaa_500 (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محترف سيفل (23 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (23 يوليو 2013)

*رابط لموضوع اخر ذو صله 
من اعداد اخوكم مهندس خالد عبد الكريم 
*
*شرح كامل لبرنامج Civil 3D لتصميم الطرق - كتاب PDF 
*
​


----------



## عزت محروس (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_samer (29 يوليو 2013)

جزااااالكــ اللله خيرااً


----------



## kjelban (29 يوليو 2013)

يا خي خالد الرابط لا يعمل لو سمحت تعدي رفعه على موقع اخر او رابط تحميل اخر


----------



## kjelban (29 يوليو 2013)

الفيديو لا يعمل وحتى ان حاولت التحميل من slow download فان الرابط لا يعمل و لا يظهر شي فقط صفحة فارغة


----------



## elfaki (30 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## semrami (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (5 أغسطس 2013)

حاضر يا شباب بإذن الله احاول رفعه مره تانيه على سيرفر اخر 
جزاكم الله خيراً على المرور الطيب ​


----------



## ragelalmra (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (6 أغسطس 2013)

رابط مباشر للشرح على موقع ارشيف 
https://archive.org/details/AutoCad.Civil.3D
او هنا 
https://ia600904.us.archive.org/31/items/AutoCad.Civil.3D/AutoCad.Civil.3D.mp4
​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (6 أغسطس 2013)

روابط اخرى 
http://uptobox.com/pequg4cptumm
رابط مباشر 
http://www43.uptobox.com:8080/d/rqy...pr5d5era7g4pghxw55p2jjhi/AutoCad.Civil.3D.mp4​


----------



## مهندس مساحه 2011 (10 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم من كل شر 
وتسلم ايدك 
والف مليون شكر


----------



## Eng.kaka22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس 
اسمحلى اضع تساؤل فى موضوع حضرتك ,,
انا بصمم شبكة طرق لمخطط ببرنامج اللاند ,, و والحمد لله خلصت عمل البروفيل تمام ونقاط الربط والتقاطعات ,, بس فيه مشكله فى عمل المقطع العرضى ,, انا عملت المقطع العرضى للارض الطبيعية ,, يبقى تركيب الـ template عليه وحصر الكميات ؟؟
بحثت فى مواضيع كتير وشفت فيديوهات ومش لاقى الطريقة ,, هل بركب انا الـ template يدوى , بمعنى عند كل محطه انا اللى بركبه ولا ايه ؟؟ ياريت حد يفيدنى فى النقطه دى ضرورى ,, وازاى اعمل حصر كميات بعد ما اركب الـ template التصميميى بتاعى على مقطع الارض الطبيعية ؟؟
أرجو الافادة يا اخوانى ​
​​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (10 أغسطس 2013)

Eng.kaka22 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس
> اسمحلى اضع تساؤل فى موضوع حضرتك ,,
> انا بصمم شبكة طرق لمخطط ببرنامج اللاند ,, و والحمد لله خلصت عمل البروفيل تمام ونقاط الربط والتقاطعات ,, بس فيه مشكله فى عمل المقطع العرضى ,, انا عملت المقطع العرضى للارض الطبيعية ,, يبقى تركيب الـ template عليه وحصر الكميات ؟؟
> بحثت فى مواضيع كتير وشفت فيديوهات ومش لاقى الطريقة ,, هل بركب انا الـ template يدوى , بمعنى عند كل محطه انا اللى بركبه ولا ايه ؟؟ ياريت حد يفيدنى فى النقطه دى ضرورى ,, وازاى اعمل حصر كميات بعد ما اركب الـ template التصميميى بتاعى على مقطع الارض الطبيعية ؟؟
> ...



وجزاك مثله 
الخلاصه فى اللاند هتلاقيها فى الفايل الرائع دا للمهندس فواز والمهندس جلال العنسى ربنا يحفظهم 
http://rghost.net/48022087
لكن نصيحتى لك انك تتعلم السيفيل لانه هو المستقبل فى تصميم الطرق ​


----------



## Eng.kaka22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس خالد على النصيحة ,, وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 أغسطس 2013)

شكراا للمرور


----------



## Eng.kaka22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

عذرا اخوانى ,, عذرا مهندس خالد ,, السلام عليكم اخوانى ,, فيه عندى سؤال فى اللاند ,, ارجو المساعدة 
فى رسم البروفايل لطريق مثلا ,,و يكون عندى 5 نقط رفع عرضيا ( تقريبا كل 5 متر ) على مسار الطريق بالكامل ,, و تم عمل الـ allignment فى منتصف الطريق ,, وعمل الـ surface ,, فهل عند رسم البروفايل يكون منسوب الارض عند محطه معينه هو متوسط منسوب النقاط الموجوده ( الخمس نقاط ) ؟؟ 
وهل عند وقوع الـ allignment عند منتصف الطريق تمام ستكون المناسيب فى البروفايل نفس منسوب النقاط الموجوده فى المنتصف ولا متوسط هذه النقاط المحيطة ؟؟
الرجاء ساعدونى ​


----------



## talan77 (16 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير​*


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (16 أغسطس 2013)

Eng.kaka22 قال:


> عذرا اخوانى ,, عذرا مهندس خالد ,, السلام عليكم اخوانى ,, فيه عندى سؤال فى اللاند ,, ارجو المساعدة
> فى رسم البروفايل لطريق مثلا ,,و يكون عندى 5 نقط رفع عرضيا ( تقريبا كل 5 متر ) على مسار الطريق بالكامل ,, و تم عمل الـ allignment فى منتصف الطريق ,, وعمل الـ surface ,, فهل عند رسم البروفايل يكون منسوب الارض عند محطه معينه هو متوسط منسوب النقاط الموجوده ( الخمس نقاط ) ؟؟
> وهل عند وقوع الـ allignment عند منتصف الطريق تمام ستكون المناسيب فى البروفايل نفس منسوب النقاط الموجوده فى المنتصف ولا متوسط هذه النقاط المحيطة ؟؟
> الرجاء ساعدونى ​


يا اخى الفاضل انت مش بتشتغل على مناسيب النقط مباشره 
انت المفروض بيكون عندك نقطه ثابته ( روبير ) فى الموقع بتنسب ليها كل نقطك 
لو انت بقى عند كل مسافه اخدت 5 نقط عرضيه بتجمعهم على بعض وتقسم على عددهم وبعد كدا تطرحهم من منسوب الروبير اللى عندك 
كدا بقى عندك منسوب اما النقاط المباشره دى عباره عن قراءات ميزان وليست مناسيب 
يارب اكون وصلتلك المعلومه


----------



## المهندس الامين (18 أغسطس 2013)

هذا رابط جديد وجزا الله المهندس خالد عبدالكريم خيرا:

http://www.gulfup.com/?wN9rzT


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (21 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الامين قال:


> هذا رابط جديد وجزا الله المهندس خالد عبدالكريم خيرا:
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?wN9rzT



جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الفاضل 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## Eng kousay (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا يا اخ خالد بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng kousay (26 أغسطس 2013)

هل من الممكن عمل شرح متقدم لبرنامج السيفيل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (26 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## Eng kousay (29 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال يا باش مهندس خالد لو سمحت كيف اعمل كوريدور طريق فيه الجزرة الوسطية وبابعاد مختلفة (عرض الجزرة الوسطية مختلف) وكذلك يحتوي على الكيرب الجانبي وشكرا لك يا باش مهندس خالد


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 أغسطس 2013)

تم الرفع على اليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuBDmVXaPGI​


----------



## Eng kousay (1 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا باشمهندس بس الفيديو فيه مشكلة كما موضح بالصورة المرفقة وجزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yehia911 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## metkal (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## africano800 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيت خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## engwah (20 نوفمبر 2013)

thanksssssssss


----------



## حسن احمد (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (29 نوفمبر 2013)

AM uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp ppppppppppppppppppppppp​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (2 مارس 2014)

رفع


----------



## علي سالم حسين (5 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليم اللئيم (7 مارس 2014)

الاخوة الكرام شكرا جزيلا لكم
هل من الممكن رفع ملف المخطط باصدار 2004 او 2007 ان امكن


----------



## م.علي 2010 (7 مارس 2014)

الاخوان الافاضل
ممكن رفع الخريطة باصدار 2007؟


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (4 أبريل 2014)

up


----------



## أبوتقي (4 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكينج مجدى (6 أبريل 2014)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء
ان يفيدنى احد 
كم كانت كميات الحفر و الردم فى نهاية هذا المشروع
وشكرااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

_لاتنسونى بالدعاء_
_سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم_​


----------



## molathm elqudah (5 مايو 2014)

_جــــــزاك الله خيرا ....
وبارك في علمك وجعله زخراً لك يوم القيامه ._​


----------



## moneer saleh (13 مايو 2014)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ahmed7788 (16 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## rasool2008 (16 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا وزوجك بكرا


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (26 مايو 2014)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## azan10 (16 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*Up ... !!!
*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (1 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط غير موجود


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (1 أكتوبر 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuBDmVXaPGI


----------



## ابراهيم طالب (5 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع جيد ومفيد


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم واعطاكم المزيد والمزيد من العلم


----------



## abdelrhman.yosef (7 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يزيدك علم 
وينفع بعلمك وشرحك 
انا استفدت جدا جدا من الشرح


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (19 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس خالد


----------



## MAKLAD (12 أغسطس 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuBDmVXaPGI&index=1&list=PLDMi9RPIV0sEiY3GhSbRIpNYia1gJLd69


----------



## waly76 (2 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------

